# facebook users?



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi guys, just wondering if any of you are facebook users. If so maybe any of you can post your facebook address with little details of what your interests are. For me I'm very interested in music theory, counterpoint, composition and piano playing. And if some of you have similar interest you are welcome to add me.

http://www.facebook.com/hlolli


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i'm on f/b. 

dj


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

sent u friend request.. not a bad idea this


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice idea  I was tempted to add you just because I _love_ Icelandic names! 

If anyone is crazy enough, mine is http://www.facebook.com/callumjhackett

[As for my interests, I'm similarly interested in theory and composition, and I'm a pianist as well. Not to mention a proselytiser for Brahms]


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm on FB as well. Jim Ross,Portland Oregon area.


----------

